
Ask HN: Should I build a tool that helps founders showcase their team? - grease
No matter how we hire, candidates today research the company before talking&#x2F;applying. What they find is not too helpful. Many startups have good-looking careers pages, but they don&#x27;t answers questions like &quot;what engg. problems do you solve at XYZ&quot; [1], &quot;What is the interview process at XYZ&quot; [2] etc. These give a much better window into the team than opaque career pages or job descriptions.<p>(This is also why engineering blogs are a powerful hiring tool. Unfortunately, most such blogs languish or die slowly.)<p>Do you think there is value in helping startups create a better picture of themselves?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;What-engineering-problems-and-challenges-is-Stripe-solving
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;What-is-the-engineering-interview-process-like-at-Stripe
======
brudgers
If I were pretending to be a startup VP HR, I'd pretend to ask for data
showing the value of such a service. In particular I'd need to compare how
optimizing for random visitors to the careers page returns value relative to
targeted recruiting.

Good luck.

~~~
grease
Good point.

In (email) targeted recruiting, the recipient will check the company out
first. Isn't it worthwhile to build what they would like to see?

~~~
brudgers
There's a hypothesis there, and it may be a good one. My thought is that
getting someone to hand over money for a tool based on the hypothesis will be
easier if the hypothesis is supported by data indicating to what degree the
product will affect the bottom line.

~~~
grease
Got it. Agreed.

------
kvemparala
Would this tool be able to provide a better picture than what the company
website and the company pages on LinkedIn and Facebook be able to provide?

~~~
grease
Yes, and here's why.

A team's picture gets better when it sees collective participation from a
large number of people in the team. Which is why I feel this will beat company
LI/FB pages, that are updated by a single person(or a select few)

------
rajeshinf
What about glassdoor reviews?

~~~
vinodkumaar
Glassdoor reviews are mostly anonymous and sometimes I have seen angry people
venting out there. I feel some of the positive reviews in Glassdoor are in
because someone in the company pushed people to write them.

~~~
rnvneeth
Thats right. The Org generally gets some of its marketing team members to
write reviews and get it posted on Glassdoor.

